# Réinitialisation nombre cycle batterie



## R0main (16 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt acheter un Macbook pro d'occasion et au cours de mes recherches, une question m'est venue.

Est-il possible, via logiciel ou autre manip de réinitialiser le nombre de cycle de votre batterie ou tout simplement de mettre une variable au choix?

Car certains ont des valeurs vraiment basses pour le nombre d'année d'utilisation....

Merci bien


----------



## nikomimi (18 Avril 2013)

J'ai pas compris ton histoire de valeurs basses, et je ne vois pas à quoi peut bien servir de réinitialiser ses chiffres.

C'est comme le kilométrage d'une voiture je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.


----------



## Madalvée (18 Avril 2013)

Et c'est légèrement un peu malhonnête


----------



## FJSonin (18 Avril 2013)

nikomimi a dit:


> J'ai pas compris ton histoire de valeurs basses, et je ne vois pas à quoi peut bien servir de réinitialiser ses chiffres.
> 
> C'est comme le kilométrage d'une voiture je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.



Donc tu ne vois pas à quoi cela pourrait servir de baisser le kilométrage d'une voiture ?


----------



## ness_Du_frat (18 Avril 2013)

En fait, moi par exemple, j'ai longtemps utilisé mon macbook pro 17" comme ordi "de bureau" (bon, à la remarque sur pourquoi j'achète pas un desktop pour faire la même chose, j'ai de gros problèmes de dos, donc le portable permet une plus grande flexibilité à ce niveau-là) et honnêtement, à part quand le câble se décrochait par accident, il était toujours branché Donc je devais avoir genre 8 cycles de batterie en un an...
Ce n'est pas forcément super étonnant. Je ne sais pas si tout si on peut réinitialiser le nombre des cycles, par contre, mais là, tu as déjà une explication possible pour tes valeurs basses.


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2013)

R0main a dit:


> certains ont des valeurs vraiment basses pour le nombre d'année d'utilisation....



Je prends l'exemple de mon _MacBook Pro 15 - Early 2011_ : «coconutBattery» indique *13 cycles* pour *23 mois*, sans que j'ai '_déplombé_' le compteur. 

L'explication est la même que celle donnée par *ness_Du_frat* : je n'utilise JAMAIS mon Mac en situation *nomade* (en y comprenant un éventuel '_nomadisme domiciliaire_' lol), mais TOUJOURS en situation *sédentaire* (un bras articulé pivotant qui le supporte permettant des permutations : _Plateau du Bureau_ / _Suspension devant Fauteuil-Club_). Dans ces conditions, il est en permanence alimenté électriquement par le secteur et ne fonctionne jamais sur la batterie.


----------



## edd72 (18 Avril 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> ne fonctionne jamais sur la batterie.



Donc les cellules de la batterie ne "vivent" pas, donc elles sont peut-être déjà mortes.

Tu parles d'un cycle tous les 2 mois, c'est très (trop?) peu pour maintenir une batterie vivante... en vie.
il y a un juste milieu.

Quel est la capacité restante (par rapport à la capacité initiale) de ta batterie?


----------



## macomaniac (18 Avril 2013)

Voilà le tableau :





Je t'accorde volontiers qu'il s'agit d'un choix limite (et peut-être pas dénué de risques, comme tu le fais remarquer) : n'utiliser un portable que comme ordinateur de bureau.


----------



## lejoss (18 Avril 2013)

Ce fil m'intéresse car mon MBP est assez sédentaire. Quelles sont les recommandations pour maintenir un batterie dans le meilleur de sa forme ?


----------



## edd72 (18 Avril 2013)

macomaniac a dit:


> Je t'accorde volontiers qu'il s'agit d'un choix limite (et peut-être pas dénué de risques, comme tu le fais remarquer) : n'utiliser un portable que comme ordinateur de bureau.



Le risque, c'est que suite à une vraie utilisation sur batterie (genre tu es en déplacement, tu descends à 10-12% -normal-), tu constates une perte énorme d'un coup (je ne sais pas comment réagit la puce de la batterie dans ton cas, recalcule-t'elle quelque chose ou bien reste-t'elle sur les mêmes valeurs tant qu'un seuil n'a pas été atteint).

Pour info, voila mon historique de batterie (136 cycles sur 3 ans -machine d'avril 2010, mesures débutées en juillet-):

```
18 juil. 2010  100 % (5806 mAh)
                4 août 2010    99 % (5743 mAh) 
                2 sept. 2010   98 % (5689 mAh) 
                25 sept. 2010  98 % (5670 mAh) 
                3 nov. 2010    97 % (5653 mAh) 
                5 févr. 2011   97 % (5630 mAh) 
                11 août 2011   96 % (5544 mAh) 
                8 oct. 2011    95 % (5497 mAh) 
                11 oct. 2011   94 % (5471 mAh) 
                21 oct. 2011   94 % (5441 mAh) 
                14 nov. 2011   94 % (5427 mAh) 
                17 déc. 2011   93 % (5422 mAh) 
                12 déc. 2012   93 % (5415 mAh) 
                22 déc. 2012   93 % (5387 mAh) 
                27 déc. 2012   93 % (5372 mAh) 
                5 janv. 2013   92 % (5359 mAh) 
                18 avr. 2013   92 % (5330 mAh)
```


----------



## lejoss (19 Avril 2013)

lejoss a dit:


> Ce fil m'intéresse car mon MBP est assez sédentaire. Quelles sont les recommandations pour maintenir un batterie dans le meilleur de sa forme ?



Comme j'ai trouvé moi même, oubliez ma question  :


_Maintenance standard

Pour bien entretenir une batterie au lithium-ion, il faut que les électrons qu'elle contient soient mis en mouvement de temps à autre. Apple déconseille de laisser un ordinateur portable branché en permanence. Une utilisation idéale consisterait, par exemple, à se servir de son ordinateur portable dans le train et à le brancher une fois arrivé au bureau. En revanche, si vous utilisez un ordinateur de bureau au travail et que vous ne recourez à votre ordinateur portable que de façon très occasionnelle, Apple vous recommande d'en charger et d'en décharger la batterie au moins une fois par mois. Il vous faut un rappel ? Ajoutez un événement dans iCal sur votre ordinateur de bureau.
_


----------

